# Smoker project



## MarshJr.

Team marsh is building a smoker pit trailer
This thread should probably be in the DIY forum, but i figured you guys here in the bbq fourum would appreciate it more
ill update with progress pics as I take them


----------



## MarshJr.

more pics


----------



## kim e cooper

Sweeeettttttt that pit is looking great.


----------



## MarshJr.

started back on this project, need to finish before march


----------



## Cartman

Any pics of the inside of the pit? I'd like to see the baffle set up for the heat distribution.


----------



## tpool

Awesome - fire box is almost as big as cooking area of pit! U will thank yourself for that (U already know this)...

T-BONE


----------



## tx064deer

WOW nice job !! is that a jetski trailer ? I want to do the same thing , how big is the top part ? how much can you fit on it ? I want to be able to fit 5 briskets on it . Again NICE JOB !! I have a pit made for the backyard its L shaped and stands up like 6 ft tall i think its to top heave to put on a trailer!


----------



## MarshJr.

I will take some soon and post up, but basically it has a plate welded on the btm with a 12" gap on the left side to chnl the heat to the opposite side of the grill as the firebox



Cartman said:


> Any pics of the inside of the pit? I'd like to see the baffle set up for the heat distribution.


yes, a big firebox is crucial, i know...plus it will double as a charcoal or gas grill for bugers, steaks, ectect



tpool said:


> Awesome - fire box is almost as big as cooking area of pit! U will thank yourself for that (U already know this)...
> 
> T-BONE


its actually a small jonboat trailer that the tounge was cut off, but a jetski trailer would work for sure
It holds quite a bit for being small, it would do 5 briskets no problem

just get a bigger trailer for that heavy pit, problem solved...lol



tx064deer said:


> WOW nice job !! is that a jetski trailer ? I want to do the same thing , how big is the top part ? how much can you fit on it ? I want to be able to fit 5 briskets on it . Again NICE JOB !! I have a pit made for the backyard its L shaped and stands up like 6 ft tall i think its to top heave to put on a trailer!


----------



## Whiskey Girl

Nice little set up you have there Mr. Marsh - plenty of storage area - plenty of work space. Will you have it at the cook-off in March? Would love to see the finished product.


----------



## MarshJr.

itll be there for sure, for your viewing pleasure..


----------



## fishin shallow

Thats a nice looking rig and the perfect size to boot


----------



## BuckCarraway

looking good!


----------



## RAYSOR

Looks great thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## MarshJr.

*more progress*

have a few more things to finish up, then give it a good paintjob

next set of pics, it should be done


----------



## Weather Or Knott

Looks like that thing is going to take some trophies at the 2cool cook-off


----------



## POC Troutman

Weather Or Knott said:


> Looks like that thing is going to take some trophies at the 2cool cook-off


Maybe second, first is spoken for (my team)!


----------



## Coach Jordan

How will you get a good draft with the smoke stack that close to the firebox. I have never seen one like that. Most of the ones I have seen the stack is on the other end. Just wondering.


----------



## POC Troutman

I asked the exact same thing to weather or knot, apparently there is a baffle on the bottom side of the pit that keeps the smoke underneath, then puts it into the cooking area on the far side and brings it back to the stack, interesting....


----------



## Weather Or Knott

POC Troutman said:


> Maybe second, first is spoken for (my team)!


Cool, yall can have first in the potato salad category and we will take the rest.


----------



## Coach Jordan

Thats a cool idea on the smoking part. Is this the first one you built this way or have you done it before.. If so does it cook more evenly?


----------



## MarshJr.

yes, there are no "hot spots" per say in that grill....it cooks even like an oven

I cant take credit for the idea, I was given the atual pit by my father in law...im just revamping and adding to it to make it better



Coach Jordan said:


> Thats a cool idea on the smoking part. Is this the first one you built this way or have you done it before.. If so does it cook more evenly?


----------



## MarshJr.

yes...im bored @ work


----------



## Coniption

I really like the setup! Especially the disco (wok) cooker on the side. I used a stand alone disco alot and really enjoy cooking on it.

C


----------



## Coniption

I just noticed that what I though was a disco cooker, is acutally a new end cap that you welded on the end of the pit.

C


----------



## MarshJr.

no, your original observation was correct...it is a disk cooker
It rides there in the front of the smoking chamber for storage while in transit
plus it make the pit more aerodynamic


----------



## Coniption

Even sweeter! I loves me good aerodyanic smoking meat...(makes it to my plate faster!)

Nice touches and alot thought has gone into the design, wish I could be there for the first samples!

C


----------



## meatatarian

Question....Why did you put the stack on the firebox end and not on the other?

Great job on the pit!


----------



## Coach Jordan

Look at the picture it explains everything. I asked the same question. He has a baffel that takes the heat and smoke to the other end of the pit and then it drafts out the stack on the other end.(which is by the firebox)


----------



## jjordan

meatatarian said:


> Question....Why did you put the stack on the firebox end and not on the other?
> 
> Great job on the pit!


its called a reverse flow, eliminates hot spots on the pit.


----------



## tpool

Very cool on that flow...


T-BONE


----------



## MarshJr.

more progress pics....


----------



## Tiny

Looks damm good bro!


----------



## Mountaineer Mark

Brett- That is one baad azzz setup.. I'll see if I can get you a FORKIN' FOOL'S decal fot it...........lol


----------



## MarshJr.

you might need to borrow our set up to cook on huh? you cant use your fancy automatic electric smoker...lol



Mountaineer Mark said:


> Brett- That is one baad azzz setup.. I'll see if I can get you a FORKIN' FOOL'S decal fot it...........lol


----------



## MarshJr.

finally done....


----------



## MarshJr.

more pics


----------



## fishin styx

Nice.


----------



## esc

sweet rig, im jealous!


----------



## Mountaineer Mark

:dance::spineyes:


MarshJr. said:


> you might need to borrow our set up to cook on huh? you cant use your fancy automatic electric smoker...lol


This close to the cook-off and now you tell me !!!!!!!!
LOL.. We got a nice rig to use, but I will use the bradley to take 1st and 2nd in the fish division and a 1st in the shrimp.... wam bam thank you sam........... Your rig looks A O K ...:hairout::bounce::mpd::spineyes:


----------



## moose22dog

she's a buet clark !!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## SeaDeezKnots

That's incredible! You thought of everything including the light! Very well done.


----------



## Farmer Jim

One of the best rigs I've ever seen. Your design shows a lot of thought and ingenuity.... not just with the heat/smoke flow, but with the amount of utility packed into the abvailable space and the conveniences like the florescent light, disk cooker, side burner, teflon cutting area, top storage, etc. Excellent job. :cheers:


----------



## seattleman1969

Me thinks you might oughta start taking orders for 'em! My uncle wants one right now!


----------

